# Je n'ai plus de son sur les HP de mon Powerbook  - Sortie ligne disparue!



## zvain (11 Février 2006)

salut

malgré mes nombreuses recherches, je n'ai pas trouvé réponse à mon problème...
Aujourd'hui j'ai branché des enceintes à mon powerbook comme je le fais assez souvent. Mais cette fois, lorsque j'ai retiré le cable qui etait branché à ma prise casque, une lumière rouge s'est allumée. Après recherches, c'est signe que j'ai une sortie optique... c'est cool mais JE NE VEUX PAS de cette sortie optique! car à cause de ça je n'entends plus rien sur les hauts parleurs de mon powerbook (ca marche parfaitement sur les enceintes externes).

En gros, à chaque fois que je branche mes enceintes, il se met en "sortie ligne" et le son est OK et à chaque fois que je retire le cable il remet "sortie numérique". Ma question : comment enlevait cette sortie numérique et remettre ma prise casque en mode NORMAL c'est à dire sortie ligne ?

Merci bien a++

ps : je précise déjà que j'ai fait un réparage et un nettoyage avec Onyx, et avec l'utilitaire de disque, ainsi qu'un reset de la PRAM et rien n'a changé.


----------



## lilimac54 (11 Février 2006)

tu as essayé du coté des prefs système?

"preferences système"
"son"
"sortie"
et "choisir un periferique de sortie audio"

je pense que tu l'as déjà fait non ??????


----------



## jo_6466 (11 Février 2006)

zvain a dit:
			
		

> salut
> En gros, à chaque fois que je branche mes enceintes, il se met en "sortie ligne" et le son est OK et à chaque fois que je retire le cable il remet "sortie numérique". Ma question : comment enlevait cette sortie numérique et remettre ma prise casque en mode NORMAL c'est à dire sortie ligne ?


je comprends pas trop tes termes "sortie ligne" et "sortie numerique" que tu semble voir quelque part ..
A part "sortie" sur "haut-parleurs internes" je n'ai personnellement rien d'autre ... (je suis sur OSX4 et PB12)


----------



## zvain (11 Février 2006)

oui je suis deja allé dans préferences systemes et quand je vais dans "sortie" il y'a marqué "sortie optique" (et non pas numerique je me suis trompé). C'est là qu'il y a un problème justement car normalement dans cette case c'est marqué  "hauts parleurs internes" 

Je me suis un peu embrouillé dans les termes avant mais voila mon ordi est en sortie optique au lieu d'etre en hauts parleurs internes, ce qui fait que je n'entends rien provenant de mes HP. Mais dés que je branche des HP externes ca fontionne.  et je ne sais pas comment il s'est mis comme ça ni comment enlever ça!


----------



## jo_6466 (11 Février 2006)

zvain a dit:
			
		

> oui je suis deja allé dans préferences systemes et quand je vais dans "sortie" il y'a marqué "sortie optique" (et non pas numerique je me suis trompé). C'est là qu'il y a un problème justement car normalement dans cette case c'est marqué  "hauts parleurs internes"
> 
> Je me suis un peu embrouillé dans les termes avant mais voila mon ordi est en sortie optique au lieu d'etre en hauts parleurs internes, ce qui fait que je n'entends rien provenant de mes HP. Mais dés que je branche des HP externes ca fontionne.  et je ne sais pas comment il s'est mis comme ça ni comment enlever ça!


tu n'aurais pas installé un logiciel son dernièrement qui aurait imposé ses paramètres?
si oui désinstalle-le et reessaye
Dans ton premier post tu parles d'une lumière rouge ... où se trouve-t-elle?


----------



## zvain (11 Février 2006)

dernièrement je n'ai pas installé de logiciels son... et la lumière rouge se trouve dans la prise casque : dés que j'enleve un périphérique exterieur, elle s'allume, signe que la sortie audio est en sortie optique.


----------



## jo_6466 (11 Février 2006)

zvain a dit:
			
		

> dernièrement je n'ai pas installé de logiciels son... et la lumière rouge se trouve dans la prise casque : dés que j'enleve un périphérique exterieur, elle s'allume, signe que la sortie audio est en sortie optique.


- clique "pomme" au dessus à gauche 
- clique "a propos de ce mac"
- clique "plus d'infos"
- clique "audio intégré"

Que lis-tu au niveau de "écouteurs" et de "fibre channel"?


----------



## jo_6466 (11 Février 2006)

zvain a dit:
			
		

> dernièrement je n'ai pas installé de logiciels son... et la lumière rouge se trouve dans la prise casque : dés que j'enleve un périphérique exterieur, elle s'allume, signe que la sortie audio est en sortie optique.


- clique "pomme" au dessus à gauche 
- clique "a propos de ce mac"
- clique "plus d'infos"
- clique "audio intégrée"

Que lis-tu au niveau de "écouteurs","hauts-parleurs internes" et de "fiber channel"?


----------



## zvain (11 Février 2006)

voici ce que j'ai :




  Niveau entrée ligne :
  Contrôles :    Silence, Principal
  Retour son :    Non
  Identifiant du module :    Onyx


  Sortie numérique S/PDIF :
  Contrôles :    Silence
  Identifiant du module :    Onyx


  Haut-parleurs internes :
  Contrôles :    Silence, Gauche, Droit
  Identifiant du module :    Onyx


  Niveau sortie ligne :
  Contrôles :    Silence, Gauche, Droit
  Identifiant du module :    Onyx



et j'ai pas trouvé "fiber channel"! c'est quoi? il me sort 3 formats PCM 16, PCM 24, et AC3 16 et dans canaux il ya marqué "2".


----------



## jo_6466 (11 Février 2006)

zvain a dit:
			
		

> voici ce que j'ai :
> 
> Sortie numérique S/PDIF :
> Contrôles :    Silence
> ...


Chez moi "l'identifiant du module" est TAS c'est-à-dire Texas instrument TAS3004 (nom de la carte son intégrée)
Chez toi quel est le nom cité sous la 2eme ligne : "périphériques"??

En tout cas tout porte à croire que c'est ONYX qui te fout le boxon ... désinstalles-le ...... tu le réinstalleras plus tard quand tout sera ok

Fiber channel se trouve dans la rubrique "materiel"

.


----------



## zvain (11 Février 2006)

alors en dessous de périphérique il y a marqué : 

Périphériques :
CS84xx Crystal Semiconductor :

PCM3052 Burr Brown :

la carte son je pense que c'est PCM3052

sinon dans fibre channel il y a marqué "aucune information trouvée" :mouais:

Je vais essayer de virer Onyx c'est vrai que ca me paraissait bizarre aussi qu'il apparaisse la dedans.


----------



## zvain (13 Février 2006)

bon j'ai viré Onyx mais c'est toujours marqué "Onyx" dans identifiant du module et ca n'a pas résolu le problème.

Y'a vraiment personne qui a connu ce problème et qui a réussi à le résoudre?


----------



## jo_6466 (13 Février 2006)

zvain a dit:
			
		

> bon j'ai viré Onyx mais c'est toujours marqué "Onyx" dans identifiant du module et ca n'a pas résolu le problème.
> 
> Y'a vraiment personne qui a connu ce problème et qui a réussi à le résoudre?


lance une réparation des autorisations après cela


----------



## zvain (14 Février 2006)

c'est ce que j'ai fait et pas de changements : c'est toujours marqué Onyx.
Se pourrait il qu'il se mette en sortie optique car il voit que les hauts parleurs sont hors service ? Si c'est le cas, pas terrible le matos d'apple...


----------



## erisat (18 Février 2006)

J'ai les même symptomes avec mon powerbook depuis hier.
A savoir que je n'ai jamais installé onyx sur cette machine, il n'est donc pas en cause.
Le powerbook n'a subi aucun choc, et le problème est apparu un matin après semble t'il qu'il y ai eu une panne de courant dans la nuit.
J'ai commencé par redémarrer, rien. Zappé PRAM et NVRAM, toujours rien. J'ai ensuite ensuite effacé le disque et installé Tiger, fait la MAJ 10.4.5, réinitialisé la PMU, toujours pas de son.
La seule chose que j'ai réussi à récuperer niveau son, c'est le boing du démarrage, et encore très faible.
Chose amusante, en passant par les preferences son, je réussi a avoir le son de mon mac dans mon oreillette bluetooth !!!!!
J'ai bien entendu réparé plusieur fois les autorisations lors de ce périple, et je n'arrive toujours à avoir le son!


----------



## erisat (18 Février 2006)

petites précisions qui pourront je l'espère mettre les experts sur la voie.
Quand j'ai vu que j'avait réussi à récupere le boing faible au démarrage, j'ai branché le casque de mon ipod pour voir.
Après le boing, un peu après l'apparition de la pomme grise sur fond gris, j'ai eu un petit grésillement dans le casque. Intrigué j'ai tenté de redémarrer plusieurs fois et à chaque redémarrage, j'ai entendu ce petit grésillement dans le casque, puis plus aucun son. 
Messieux les pros, aidez nous svp !!!!!!!!


----------



## jo_6466 (18 Février 2006)

Essaye l'utilitaire que tu trouveras dans "applications" ... "utilitaires" .... "configuration audio et midi"
et verifie que toutes tes entrées et sorties sont bien des "audio intégré" et que ta sortie audio est bien "hauts parleurs internes"

petite question : tu n'aurais pas installé un decodeur pour des enceintes 5.1 par hasard?


----------



## Jose Culot (18 Février 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Essaye l'utilitaire que tu trouveras dans "applications" ... "utilitaires" .... "configuration audio et midi"
> et verifie que toutes tes entrées et sorties sont bien des "audio intégré" et que ta sortie audio est bien "hauts parleurs internes"
> 
> petite question : tu n'aurais pas installé un decodeur pour des enceintes 5.1 par hasard?



Salut Jo....j'ai pas ça dans utilitaire "configuration audio et midi".....10.3.9 ?


----------



## jo_6466 (18 Février 2006)

Jose Culot a dit:
			
		

> Salut Jo....j'ai pas ça dans utilitaire "configuration audio et midi".....10.3.9 ?


je suis sur 10.4.5


----------



## Jose Culot (18 Février 2006)

J'essaye de pouvoir remplacer l'entrée mike par écouteurs pour enregistrer avec Audacity.(Essais)
Je devrai pouvoir changer l'option entrée dans préf son (aide Mac)  mais je ne comprend pas comment faire.


----------



## erisat (18 Février 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Essaye l'utilitaire que tu trouveras dans "applications" ... "utilitaires" .... "configuration audio et midi"
> et verifie que toutes tes entrées et sorties sont bien des "audio intégré" et que ta sortie audio est bien "hauts parleurs internes"
> 
> petite question : tu n'aurais pas installé un decodeur pour des enceintes 5.1 par hasard?



Tout est ok dans le gestionnaire audio et midi, les prefs son ok aussi, je n'ai rien installé de plus niveau son


----------



## jo_6466 (18 Février 2006)

erisat a dit:
			
		

> Tout est ok dans le gestionnaire audio et midi, les prefs son ok aussi, je n'ai rien installé de plus niveau son


tes enceintes sont ordinaires ou des 5.1?


----------



## erisat (18 Février 2006)

Hauts parleurs de base powerbook


----------



## jo_6466 (18 Février 2006)

erisat a dit:
			
		

> Chose amusante, en passant par les preferences son, je réussi a avoir le son de mon mac dans mon oreillette bluetooth !!!!!


rassures-moi ... tu as bien été vérifier dans "préférences système" "son" "sortie" ... que les haut-parleurs internes sont bien sélectionnés et non pas ton oreillette!


----------



## erisat (18 Février 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> rassures-moi ... tu as bien été vérifier dans "préférences système" "son" "sortie" ... que les haut-parleurs internes sont bien sélectionnés et non pas ton oreillette!


Bien sur, je n'ai fait ce test que pour voir si l'audio fonctionnait avec un systreme autre que les hp ou le casque !! j'ai bien entendu remis tout en place dans les prefs !!!
Petit détail qui peut peut etre mettre un pro sur la voie,
lorsque je change le volume avec les touches F3 F4, l'icone à l'écran réagit vachement plus lentement que quand le son marchait


----------



## jo_6466 (18 Février 2006)

erisat a dit:
			
		

> Bien sur, je n'ai fait ce test que pour voir si l'audio fonctionnait avec un systreme autre que les hp ou le casque !! j'ai bien entendu remis tout en place dans les prefs !!!
> Petit détail qui peut peut etre mettre un pro sur la voie,
> lorsque je change le volume avec les touches F3 F4, l'icone à l'écran réagit vachement plus lentement que quand le son marchait


ah ok 
as-tu esssayé de supprimer le fichier      " com.apple.audio.DeviceSettings.plist" dans "bibliotheques" .. "préférences" ?


----------



## erisat (18 Février 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> ah ok
> as-tu esssayé de supprimer le fichier      " com.apple.audio.DeviceSettings.plist" dans "bibliotheques" .. "préférences" ?


Je viens de le faire, j'ai redémarré rien changé
Ca m'étonnes pas trop vu que le problème à commencé sous panther et que j'ai depuis effacé le disque et installé Tiger, toujours sans résultat


----------



## jo_6466 (19 Février 2006)

erisat a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de le faire, j'ai redémarré rien changé
> Ca m'étonnes pas trop vu que le problème à commencé sous panther et que j'ai depuis effacé le disque et installé Tiger, toujours sans résultat


Il y a encore celui-ci "com.apple.soundpref.plist"


----------



## erisat (19 Février 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Il y a encore celui-ci "com.apple.soundpref.plist"


viré aussi,
rin n'y fait


----------



## rafbeyonddriven (20 Février 2006)

et j'ai pas trouvé "fiber channel"! c'est quoi? il me sort 3 formats PCM 16, PCM 24, et AC3 16 et dans canaux il ya marqué "2".[/quote]

Le SPDif veut dire : Sony/Phillips Digital interface. Il s'agit du format de ta sortie physique numérique. la lumière rouge dans l'insert, c'est ton signal optique ( ton son numérique sort en optique de ta carte son ). Fiber Channel, c'est la fibre optique. Le câble que tu dois insérer dans cet insert pour que ta lumière rouge ( ton signal audio donc ) puisse sortir de ta carte pour aller dans tes enceintes ( numériques donc ).
PCM 16/24 : Pulse Code Modulation 16bits ou 24 bits etc... 
AC3 c'est le nom savant pour le dolby ( multicanal )
Il y a marqué 2 dans Canaux car tu dois sortir en stéréo, L/R, donc deux canaux...

Par contre, je ne comprends pas pouquoi ONYX est dans tes préférences audio...
Peux tu me donner le modèle de ta machine ?


----------



## jo_6466 (20 Février 2006)

Jose Culot a dit:
			
		

> J'essaye de pouvoir remplacer l'entrée mike par écouteurs pour enregistrer avec Audacity.(Essais)
> Je devrai pouvoir changer l'option entrée dans préf son (aide Mac)  mais je ne comprend pas comment faire.


"préferences system" ..... "son".... "entrée" 
Ai-je répondu à ta question?


----------



## erisat (21 Février 2006)

Je viens de me rendre compte que dans le gestionnire audio et midi, dans la case sortie audio, celle ou l'on doit bien mettre 44100,0 Hz pour que ça marche, la petite case source ou il ya indiqué Haut parleur externe est grisée, contrairement à la copie d'écran qui se trouve sur ce topic : http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=149355
ça peux peut etre vous mettre sur la voie?


----------



## jo_6466 (21 Février 2006)

erisat a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de me rendre compte que dans le gestionnire audio et midi, dans la case sortie audio, celle ou l'on doit bien mettre 44100,0 Hz pour que ça marche, la petite case source ou il ya indiqué Haut parleur externe est grisée, contrairement à la copie d'écran qui se trouve sur ce topic : http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=149355
> ça peux peut etre vous mettre sur la voie?


Chez moi je n'ai pas la proposition "haut-parleurs EXTERNES" mais uniquement la proposition "Haut-parleurs INTERNES" .. bizarre!

Juste au-dessus il y a "configurer les haut-parleurs" .... qu'est-ce que cela donne chez toi??


Au fait: ton problème n'est pas nouveau   http://www.macmusic.org/agora/forums/index.php?act=ST&f=34&t=25816&hl=&s=&lang=FR&vRmtQjpAznOhMaS=1


----------



## erisat (21 Février 2006)

Euh internes oui tu as raison je m'a trompé !!!!!
n'empeche que cette case est grisée, je n'y ai pas acces !
Cela veux t'il dire que c'est grave?????


----------



## jo_6466 (21 Février 2006)

erisat a dit:
			
		

> Euh internes oui tu as raison je m'a trompé !!!!!
> n'empeche que cette case est grisée, je n'y ai pas acces !
> Cela veux t'il dire que c'est grave?????


Ecoute je viens de découvrir que ton problème a déjà été évoqué sur ce forum et y a trouvé une solution 

En lancant une recherche sur Google sur le thème "probleme sortie optique sur powerbook" je suis tombé sur:

MacGeneration.com
Le problème concerne les PowerBook G4 vendus depuis quelques mois, ... que on doit "titiller"le port casque pour desactiver le sortie optique qui coupe le ...
www.macg.co/mgnews/ depeche.php?aIdDepeche=119486 - 32k - En cache - Pages similaires

Mais le lien n'aboutit à rien .... je cherche le thread!

Mais je crois comprendre que tu dois insérer ta fiche jack et la "titiller" pour faire rebasculer la sortie en mode analogique


.


----------



## erisat (21 Février 2006)

Ben c'est un peu ça qui me chagrine, quand je branche un casque, il apparait bien des les prefs et j'entends bien le boing faible du démarrage dans le casque, c'est pour cela que j'avais écarté le piste de la prise deffectueuse !
J'ai d'autre part au fil du net aperçu 2 ou trois cas comme le mien mais pas de réponse !
En tout cas, je te remercie de ta sollicitude !


----------



## jo_6466 (21 Février 2006)

erisat a dit:
			
		

> Ben c'est un peu ça qui me chagrine, quand je branche un casque, il apparait bien des les prefs et j'entends bien le boing faible du démarrage dans le casque, c'est pour cela que j'avais écarté le piste de la prise deffectueuse !
> J'ai d'autre part au fil du net aperçu 2 ou trois cas comme le mien mais pas de réponse !
> En tout cas, je te remercie de ta sollicitude !


Le titillement n'est pas à faire parce que la prise est défectueuse (ce qui n'est pas le cas) mais dans le but de tenter de provoquer une commutation Analogique/optique et débloquer le problème

Une autre idée un peu folle mais en électronique tout est possible  ... as-tu essayé de retirer la batterie qielques instants pour mettre complètement hors tension le mac et permettre la réinitialisation de certaines choses?

Une dernière idée ... brancher un vrai câble optique pour que la sortie casque la détecte ... cela débloquera peut-être le problème


.


----------



## erisat (22 Février 2006)

Alors,
Le coup de la baterie débranchée à la sauvage, j'ai essayé, cela ne donne rien.
par contre je n'ai pas de cable optique. Et je vois pas de lumiere dans la prise casque.


----------



## erisat (22 Février 2006)

J'ai fait des copies écran des configs audio. Une du G5 du boulot qui fonctionne, et une de mon powerbook qui pose probleme.
le G5 :
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Le powerBook : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sur mon powerbook, la case Base temps est grisée, ainsi que la case haut parleurs internes
Je ne sais pas si ça dit quelque à quelqu'un....


----------



## Deleted member 11896 (22 Février 2006)

Le suspens devient insoutenable. Je li les interventions sur ce sujet depuis le début ...
"Il n'y a pas de nuit qui ne se termine sans un lever de soleil".
Pour info, j'ai déjà vu un article dans une revue consacrée au MAC qui parlait de DEUX réglages "SON" : un pour le volume des sons habituels (musique, CD ...) et un pour les sons intégrés ou alertes ou sons liés à des applications, vous savez les sons qui par ex avertissent de l'arrivée d'un message dans MAIL . Me suis-je bien fait comprendre ?
Mais, est-ce que mes maigres connaissances peuvent faire avancer le schmilblik ... Courage.


----------



## erisat (22 Février 2006)

tout d'abord, merci de ta contribution.
Les 2 régalges dont tu parle se font dans las préférences son.
Mon problème est malheureusement général. Ni les sons système, ni les sons cd, miusique et autres ne sortent de mes HP.
En tout cas, marci de ton aide


----------



## ashram (22 Février 2006)

Bonjour à ts...y'aura t'il quelqu'un pour sauver Erisat ? et moi par la même occasion...lol

J'ai les mêmes symptomes que toi visiblement (powerbook G4, lumière rouge dans la sortie audio et plus de hauts parleurs internes)...

Jusqu'à ce matin, no problemo, je branchais mon jack/rca sur une table de mixage et qdf je le débranchais, le son basculait automatiquement sur les HP internes...or j'ai fait l'erreur d'installer Onyx et là, c le drame...

Voici mes préférences système (à priori dc identiques)

  Périphériques :
CS84xx Crystal Semiconductor :
  Entrées et sorties :
  Entrée numérique S/PDIF :
  Retour son :	Oui
  Identifiant du module :	Topaz
PCM3052 Burr Brown :
  Entrées et sorties :
  Microphone interne :
  Contrôles :	Silence, Principal
  Retour son :	Non
  Identifiant du module :	Onyx
  Niveau entrée ligne :
  Contrôles :	Silence, Principal
  Retour son :	Non
  Identifiant du module :	Onyx
  Sortie numérique S/PDIF :
  Contrôles :	Silence
  Identifiant du module :	Onyx
  Haut-parleurs internes :
  Contrôles :	Silence, Gauche, Droit
  Identifiant du module :	Onyx
  Niveau sortie ligne :
  Contrôles :	Silence, Gauche, Droit
  Identifiant du module :	Onyx

La différence c'est que dans le gestionnaire audio/midi, dans l'onglet source de la sortie audio je n'ai pas d'autre choix que sortie numérique et dans base de temps je n'ai pas le choix c'est horloge interne...
En dehors de çà tout fonctionnait très bien avant je n'ai rien modifié, rien installé d'autre qu'Onyx alors il doit y avoir un lien même si çà à déjà été dit plus haut...HELP US !!


----------



## erisat (22 Février 2006)

Moi je n'ai pas de lumiere rouge, et le probleme est survenu alors que je n'avait pas installé Onyx.
Mais tu as raison..... HEEEEEEELP US!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Dis moi, comment as tu obtenu tous ces renseignement sur ta machine?
Histoire que je puisse les sortir et comparer?


----------



## jo_6466 (22 Février 2006)

erisat a dit:
			
		

> Moi je n'ai pas de lumiere rouge, et le probleme est survenu alors que je n'avait pas installé Onyx.
> Mais tu as raison..... HEEEEEEELP US!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Dis moi, comment as tu obtenu tous ces renseignement sur ta machine?
> Histoire que je puisse les sortir et comparer?


- clique "pomme" au dessus à gauche 
- clique "a propos de ce mac"
- clique "plus d'infos"
- clique "audio intégrée"


----------



## jo_6466 (22 Février 2006)

erisat a dit:
			
		

> HEEEEEEELP US!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Courage ... on cherche ... et la foi vaincra!!!


----------



## jo_6466 (22 Février 2006)

En cherchant par ci par là j'ai trouvé cette info:
Si on sélectionne l'option Optique dans VLC celui-ci charge ses propres drivers et cela fout souvent le boxon

On y propose ceci:
Lancer VLC ... lancer une lecture d'un fichier .... puis aller dans préferences .... puis audio .. puis cocher ou décocher l'option "utiliser la sortie S/PDIF lorsqu'elle est disponible" ... 
Dans le cas du cochage il faudra ensuite recommencer pour la décocher à nouveau

A essayer en tout cas


----------



## erisat (22 Février 2006)

demain matin, je réinstalle VLC et je teste la manip.
Si ça marche, je t'embrasse sur les deux joue même si t'es un mec !!!! 
Non, n'ai pas peur je déconnes  
En tout cas, merci de ton acharnement à m'aider
Eric


----------



## zvain (22 Février 2006)

salut

je vois que je ne suis pas tout seul à avoir ce problème! malheureusement je n'ai toujours pas trouvé de solutions... j'ai titillé la prise casque de mon powerbook : ca ne change rien. j'ai toujours onyx comme identifiant de module alors que je l'ai desinstallé. mais je ne pense pas que le souci vienne de là.

je suis donc allé voir un répérateur agrée apple et on m'a dit qu'il fallait changer la carte mère!! je suis encore sous garantie. mais bon ca me parait exagéré de changer la carte mère!! mais s'il n'y a pas d'autres solutions...

je suis exactement dans le meme cas que ashram. Par contre, c'est different par rapport à erisat : il a "haut parleurs internes" qui est grisé, tandis que moi, et ashram aussi je suppose, avons juste marqué "sortie numérique". et pas de trace des "hauts parleurs internes".


----------



## erisat (23 Février 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> - clique "pomme" au dessus à gauche
> - clique "a propos de ce mac"
> - clique "plus d'infos"
> - clique "audio intégrée"


 alors moi dans les infos de audiio intégré, je n'ai que ça :
Carte son intégrée :

  CODEC :	Texas Instruments TAS3004
  Fréquence déchantillonage :	44.1 kHz
  Nombre dentrées :	2
  Nombre de sorties :	2
  Périphériques :
Entrée :
  Type :	Niveau entrée ligne
Entrée :
  Type :	Microphone interne
Sortie :
  Type :	Écouteurs
Sortie :
  Type :	Haut-parleur interne


----------



## ashram (23 Février 2006)

ARRGH !!! 
Dieu existe t'il ? La réponse à cette question si quelqu'un nous sort de cette situation... En fait, j'ai à priori les mêmes caractérisitques que Zvain alors que toi Erisat tu n'as pas installé Onyx...il y a peut-être un espoir donc...parce que changer la carte mère pour çà, çà le fait moyen...Bref, j'y ai cru toute la nuit, est-il possible que ce prob soit lié à une série de Powerbook (le mien date de Décembre environ)? N'y a t'il vraiment personne qui ai connu le même problème ?
En tt k merci à Jo qui pour le moment se démène pour ns aider...  Qu'en est il du thread cité plus haut, impossible d'en savoir plus...Et g bien essayer de titiller la fiche mais bon, ct pas vraiment concluant...
PS: je ne suis qu'un pauvre néophyte, alors c koa donc ce "VLC" dont vous parlez ??

HEEEELP ! Et bon courage à mes compagnons d'infortune...


----------



## erisat (23 Février 2006)

J'ai acheté le mien en septembre 2004, c'est un 1,5 ghz 17", je ne suis même pas sur qu'il dispose d'une sortie numérique ou optique, je n'ai pas de petite lumiere dans la prise casque


----------



## erisat (23 Février 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> En cherchant par ci par là j'ai trouvé cette info:
> Si on sélectionne l'option Optique dans VLC celui-ci charge ses propres drivers et cela fout souvent le boxon
> 
> On y propose ceci:
> ...


Bon j'ai fait la manip dans VLC.... et ..rien ! ça ne marche toujours pas
un piste de moins


----------



## erisat (23 Février 2006)

C'est à n'y rien comprendrre !!!!!!!!!
le son es trevenu comme il était parti !!!!!!
Seule explication problable, j'ai redémarré après la manip VLC
à tester donc !!!
Un grand, très grand merci à vous tous, surtout à jo_6466 qui a trouvé la soluce !
Et surtout à charge de revanche si un jour mes modestes compétences peuvent vous être utiles


----------



## zvain (23 Février 2006)

VLC c'est un logiciel pour lire les vidéos.

Je l'ai et j'ai fait la manip mais toujours pas d'amelioration... le gars de chez bemac m'a appelé... la nouvelle carte mère est prête... je crois qu'il va passer sur la table d'operation!

si tu n'as pas VLC ashram c'est que le problème ne vient pas de là... sur macbidouille.com, quelqu'un d'autre m'a ecrit et a le meme probleme... il n'a pas de solution non plus... j'ai bien l'impression que c'est un bug spécifique aux nouveaux powerbook avec cette sortie numérique. mon ordi je l'ai acheté fin octobre 2005.


----------



## jo_6466 (23 Février 2006)

erisat a dit:
			
		

> C'est à n'y rien comprendrre !!!!!!!!!
> le son es trevenu comme il était parti !!!!!!
> Seule explication problable, j'ai redémarré après la manip VLC
> à tester donc !!!
> ...


Je suis content pout toi ... dommage que pour Zwain ce ne soit pas le cas mais je lui conseille de recommencer la manip en cochant et en décochant et en rebootant entre chaque manip

peut-être faut-il inverser les choses c-à-d cocher puis lancer une lecture .. puis rebooter puis décocher et relancer une lecture ... et enfin rebooter ?


.


----------



## jo_6466 (23 Février 2006)

ashram a dit:
			
		

> PS: je ne suis qu'un pauvre néophyte, alors c koa donc ce "VLC" dont vous parlez ??



VLC peut être téléchargé ici 
http://www.01net.com/telecharger/windows/Multimedia/lecteurs_video_dvd/fiches/23823.html


----------



## erisat (23 Février 2006)

Je viens de redémmarrer à la maison.... de nouveau plus de son.
je désèspère


----------



## jo_6466 (23 Février 2006)

erisat a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de redémmarrer à la maison.... de nouveau plus de son.
> je désèspère


Aaaaaarrrrchhhhhh !!!!!!!!
Mets-nous sur la voie ... qu'as-tu fait exactement en rentrant ...


----------



## erisat (23 Février 2006)

Alors d'abord, il y a quelques différences.
-1 dans les prefs son, je n'ai plus que casque d'écoute, même quand celui ci n'est pas branché. Inutile de dire que je n'ai pas de son lorsque je branche un casque. Dans le gestionnaire audio, c'est comme avant, grisé mais cette fois c'est casque audio qui est grisé.
Au démarrage, je n'entends plus, même faiblement le boing que ce soit au casque ou aux hp. j'ai retenté la manip VLC avec redémarrage, rien !
j'ai jetté toutes les prefs de l'après midi, toujours rien.
Dès que j'ai fini de taper ce message, je vais retenter de zapper PRAM et NVRAM, ça va pas être évindent sans aucun son.


----------



## jo_6466 (23 Février 2006)

erisat a dit:
			
		

> Alors d'abord, il y a quelques différences.
> -1 dans les prefs son, je n'ai plus que casque d'écoute, même quand celui ci n'est pas branché. Inutile de dire que je n'ai pas de son lorsque je branche un casque. Dans le gestionnaire audio, c'est comme avant, grisé mais cette fois c'est casque audio qui est grisé.
> Au démarrage, je n'entends plus, même faiblement le boing que ce soit au casque ou aux hp. j'ai retenté la manip VLC avec redémarrage, rien !
> j'ai jetté toutes les prefs de l'après midi, toujours rien.
> Dès que j'ai fini de taper ce message, je vais retenter de zapper PRAM et NVRAM, ça va pas être évindent sans aucun son.


Erisat peus-tu faire la manip suivante:

- préférences systeme
- son
- sortie

tu prends ensuite une paire d'écouteurs ordinaire et tu enfonces la fiche et tu la retires et ainsi de suite
Chez moi à chaque fois il y a permutations des textes "haut-parleurs internes" et "casque d'écoute" 

Est-ce le cas chez toi?


----------



## erisat (23 Février 2006)

Rien n'y fait,
Jes les boules grave de chez grave :-(


----------



## erisat (23 Février 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Erisat peus-tu faire la manip suivante:
> 
> - préférences systeme
> - son
> ...


Ca le faisait aussi chez moi avant, plus maintenant. ça reste sur casque, j'ai mis un casque je n'ai pas de son, alors que ce casque fonctionne parfaitement avec l'Ipod, j'ai beau regarder dans la prise du mac, je ne vois pas de saloperis dedans. Un autre truc me dit que ça ne viens pas de la prise, c'est que l'icone qui apparait en gris quand on change le son avec les touche est redevenu plus lent. Lors des quelques heures ou le son a fonctionné, cet icone avait repris sa vitesse normale, c'est à dire instantanée quand tu presse les touches, avec le petit bruit qui va bien. La quand j'appuie plusieur fois sur le hp - ou sur le hp+, ça rame un peu


----------



## erisat (23 Février 2006)

Zvain, quel est le montant du devis pour un échange carte mère?


----------



## jo_6466 (23 Février 2006)

erisat a dit:
			
		

> Ca le faisait aussi chez moi avant, plus maintenant. ça reste sur casque, j'ai mis un casque je n'ai pas de son, alors que ce casque fonctionne parfaitement avec l'Ipod, j'ai beau regarder dans la prise du mac, je ne vois pas de saloperis dedans. Un autre truc me dit que ça ne viens pas de la prise, c'est que l'icone qui apparait en gris quand on change le son avec les touche est redevenu plus lent. Lors des quelques heures ou le son a fonctionné, cet icone avait repris sa vitesse normale, c'est à dire instantanée quand tu presse les touches, avec le petit bruit qui va bien. La quand j'appuie plusieur fois sur le hp - ou sur le hp+, ça rame un peu


Je crains .... pffff ... je crains que tu aies un problème hard ... un problème sur ta carte mère donc puisque la prise et la puce électronique associée s'y trouve .... :rose:


----------



## erisat (23 Février 2006)

J'ai payé ce portable 2989 euros en aout 2004
J'ai vraiment les boules contre Apple ce soir


----------



## zvain (23 Février 2006)

erisat a dit:
			
		

> Zvain, quel est le montant du devis pour un échange carte mère?


desolé je n'en ai pas la moindre idée car mon powerbook est encore sous garantie... donc changement gratuit...

je crains que comme moi tu aies un problème au niveau matériel! et peut être bien la carte mère effectivement. chez toi il se bloque sur sortie casque au même titre que chez moi il se bloque sur sortie numérique...

c'est vrai que y'a de quoi avoir les nerfs contre apple d'autant que ce n'est pas un coup de malchance car plusieurs personnes rencontrent ce problème : le matos d'apple laisse à désirer. dommage car ils sont quand meme bien ces ordis.


----------



## erisat (23 Février 2006)

J'ai pris une extention à 36 mois à la fnac,
j'espère qu'ils vont me le reprendre...


----------



## jo_6466 (23 Février 2006)

erisat a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pris une extention à 36 mois à la fnac,
> j'espère qu'ils vont me le reprendre...


Manquerait plus que ça .... si tu payes un supplément pour une d'extension de garantie c'est pour te couvrir ... ils ne peuvent pas faire de la résistance vu que le problème est évident et démontrable!


----------



## erisat (23 Février 2006)

Au moins, s'ils me le répare, je serais heureux après coup d'avoir payé 249 euros supplémentaires


----------



## zvain (24 Février 2006)

tu seras encore plus heureux quand je vais te dire qu'une carte mère pour powerbook coute 800 euros. Du moins c'est ce que m'a dit le vendeur. Bon il a peut etre exagéré pour essayer de me convaincre de prendre l'extension de garantie, mais 800 euros quand même! heureusement que j'ai eu ce problème maintenant!

sinon j'ai donné mon ordi aujourd'hui il est en train d'être réparé.


----------



## erisat (24 Février 2006)

Bon je vais à la fnac demain. connais le délai de réparation?


----------



## zvain (24 Février 2006)

re

voila mon powerbook est réparé, pour moi ca n'a duré qu'une demi journée car j'ai acheté mon ordi chez un revendeur d'apple et c'est très rapide. Par contre avec la fnac ca risque d'être long!

Finalement le gars n'a pas eu besoin de changer la carte mère : ca vient de la carte audio! sans doute un problème de contact ou quelque chose comme ça, pour info une carte comme ça coute 20 donc ca change des 800  de la carte mère!!


----------



## erisat (26 Février 2006)

Le mien a été déposé à la fnac hier. Estimation de délais poue les réparations de matos informatique, 1 MOIS !!!!!. C'était affiché à l'entrée du SAV. Et encore, chez Apple ça peut être plus long ! Que me dit la (charmante) vendeuse. Le mois de mars va me parraitre bien long. Point positif, la belle demoiselle semblait connaitre son affaire et aussi le monde Mac. Elle m'a dit que je ne saurais sans doute pas ce qui a causé la panne, mais que je saurais quelles pieces auront été changées. Je vous fait un compte rendu détaillé ici même le mois prochain dans le meilleur des cas.
En tout cas, merci à vous tous de votre aide.
Eric


----------



## Iotai (25 Mai 2006)

Bonsoir,

C'est avec tristesse que je viens vous apprendre que mon MacBook Pro souffre des mêmes symptômes... Impossible d'utiliser les HP internes, basculement automatique sur la sortie optique... La bestiole à 5 semaines.... Chouette !

En plus de cela je suis en stage à Portsmouth, alors que le MBP a été acheté sur l'Apple Store français, et à Portsmouth il n'y a pas d'Apple Center...

Je n'ai pas trop grogné pour le whine noise, ni pour les touches F1, F2, F11, F12 mal disposées, ni pour la diminution des tarifs 4 semaines après mon achat. Je crois que je vais rompre le silence sauvagement...

Bonne soirée quand même...



Iotai


----------



## Deleted member 11896 (26 Mai 2006)

erisat a dit:
			
		

> Le mien a été déposé à la fnac hier. Estimation de délais poue les réparations de matos informatique, 1 MOIS !!!!!. C'était affiché à l'entrée du SAV. Et encore, chez Apple ça peut être plus long ! Que me dit la (charmante) vendeuse. Le mois de mars va me parraitre bien long. Point positif, la belle demoiselle semblait connaitre son affaire et aussi le monde Mac. Elle m'a dit que je ne saurais sans doute pas ce qui a causé la panne, mais que je saurais quelles pieces auront été changées. Je vous fait un compte rendu détaillé ici même le mois prochain dans le meilleur des cas.
> En tout cas, merci à vous tous de votre aide.
> Eric



Erisat ?  Erisat ?  Et alors, qu'en est-il de ton problème de son ?  On aimerait connaître la suite de la vie de ton MAC ... Merci.


----------



## boubougne (5 Juin 2006)

...sur un powerbook 15" acheté en novembre 2005.

Jusqu'a hier soir tout allait bien et ce matin, je débranche le caque de la sortie son et les HP restent muets. la pitite lumière rouge de sortie optique reste allumée et le seul périphérique  de sortie audio de préférences > son est "Sortie numérique"!!!


----------



## JCN (15 Octobre 2006)

Iotai a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> C'est avec tristesse que je viens vous apprendre que mon MacBook Pro souffre des mêmes symptômes... Impossible d'utiliser les HP internes, basculement automatique sur la sortie optique... La bestiole à 5 semaines.... Chouette !
> 
> ...


Salut j'ai également un macbook pro! Et je viens d'avoir le meme probléme que le tien! as-tu résolu ton problème?? Si oui comment??
Merci d'avance et bonne soirée


----------



## Iotai (18 Octobre 2006)

Oui, j'ai réparé mon problème : il a disparu sans crier gare...

Depuis, j'ai changé de MacBook Pro, et le nouveau n'a aucun problème...


----------



## JCN (3 Novembre 2006)

le mien a aussi disparu sans crier gare! et maintenant tt fonctionne de nouveau normalement


----------



## olivierh (17 Décembre 2006)

Bjr à tous,

j'ai trouvé sur un site US la solution qui a fonctionné sur mon Macbookpro:
il suffit d'enfoncer un cure dent (bien solide genre pick à cocktail en bois) dans le connecteur de la sortie ligne.

Vous devez sentir un click en enfonçant à fond vers le bas et la lumière rouge s'eteint. Les HP internes sont réactivés.
Sans doute un jack un peu plus long que les autres a fait la mani à l'inverse.

ouf!


----------



## jesuscrit (21 Décembre 2006)

bonsoir,

j'ai le même problème sur mon powerbook

le coup du cure dent j'ai essayé mais je n'y arrive pas !
tu peux préciser la technique stp

merci ...


----------



## jesuscrit (25 Décembre 2006)

ne me dites pas que je suis le seul à avoir ce satané problème de lumière rouge !

merci à ceux qui ont résolvé ce problème de m'aider à m'en sortir.

bonnes fêtes.


----------



## TheRV (26 Décembre 2006)

Bonsoir!

Je viens avec grand regret m'ajouter &#224; la liste. J'ai un probl&#232;me similaire avec mon powerbook G4 HD depuis plusieurs semaines. Visiblement le probleme a d&#233;marr&#233; apr&#232;s une deconnexion d'un casque audio lors dela lecture d'un divx dans VLC et reconnexion avec mes enceintes sur mon bureau. Mais je ne peut pas vous dire exactement &#224; quel moment &#231;a s'est produit.

Onyx est hors de cause je ne m'en sert pas.
VLC est en cause en revanche, soit c'est le coup du jack trop long..
PS: mon mac n'est plus sous garantie depuis 2 semaines...................

amen.. et joyeux noel!


----------



## TheRV (26 Décembre 2006)

J'ai boot&#233; sur un disque externe avec un OS plus ancien et le probleme persiste.

J'ai aussi zapp&#233; la pram. (pas de son de demarrage par ailleurs si aucun HP n'est branch&#233

J'ai essay&#233; le coup de cure dents.

J'ai essay&#233; le coup preferences audios dans VLC avec reboot comme indiqu&#233; ci-dessus.

J'ai pas encore essay&#233; de jetter le mac contre le mur.

Les anciens qui ont r&#233;solus le probleme, une id&#233;e pour que mon satan&#233; PowerBook G4 HD arr&#234;te de se faire une f&#234;te de l'optique &#224; lui tout seul ?


----------



## TheRV (26 Décembre 2006)

Ayant la chance d'avoir un deuxi&#232;me power book 15' &#224; ma disposition (mais pas un HD, juste la g&#233;n&#233;ration pr&#233;c&#233;dente), j'ai pu faire quelques comparaisons.

Voici ce que j'obtient dans ma Pr&#233;f&#233;rence Syst&#232;me Son, avec et sans enceintes branch&#233;es sur le connecteur. En bleu ce que j'obtien sur le PowerBook qui fonctionne correctement.


----------



## jesuscrit (28 Décembre 2006)

j'ai eu le service technique de la fnac au tel qui m'a dit qu'il n y avait aucune manip informatique pour résoudre le problème.
la carte audio etant sur la carte mère il faudrait changer cette dernière ( coup de l'operation  de plusieurs centaines d'euros )
pour eux il s'agit d'un problème mécanique ( jack trop long ou retrait "traumatique" du jack )

le gars m'a dit d'essayer de trouver un cable jack numérique qui pourrait deconnecter la sortie optique en l'inserant dans la prise casque et en le retirant.

pb: où trouver un cable jack numerique ???
pb n°2: c'est pas gagné.



génial ...


----------



## TheRV (28 Décembre 2006)

jack trop long : j'utilise le meme casque depuis de nombreuses ann&#233;es, il a jamais traumatis&#233; un de mes mac ni mes iPod.
retrait traumatique : mhh... C'est plus probable &#233;tant donn&#233; que les trou du connecteur jack de la coque ne sont pas parfaitement centr&#233; avec le connecteur lui meme, il est possible qu'il ya ait eut une pression lorsque je visionnait mes films dans mon lit, cad le mac pos&#233; sur un matela (surface molle). N&#233;anmois, &#231;a m'&#233;tonnerai tout de meme...
Concernant le cable optique. Je n'en ai pas. Je pense que &#231;a se trovue en magasin de musique mais &#231;a vaut cher d'apres les tafis sur le net (j'en ai vu un pour 22&#163


----------



## jesuscrit (2 Janvier 2007)

bonne année ( sans haut parleurs )

je pense egalement a un retrait traumatique car moi aussi j'utilise le même casque depuis un bon moment déjà.

toujours pas de solutions ?


:sick:


----------



## TheRV (4 Janvier 2007)

Je suis pass&#233; chez BeMac. Apres discussion avec un techniciuen et test de brancher un cable optique, c'est sans appel : les lameles de contact du conecteur (celles qui declanche le mode sortie optique) sont HS. Il faut chager la carte fille sur laquelle se situe les connecteurs (environ 20 euro, sans la main d'oeuvre).

J'ai essay&#233; de d&#233;monter moi meme, mais il semblerait qu'il faille sortir la CM et je n'ai pas trop envier de TOUT sortir vu le nombre impressionnant de choses la dedant. Rien &#224; voir avec la palourde que j'avais deja difficilement op&#233;r&#233;e il y a qq ann&#233;es. Mes yeux ont du mal


----------



## Deleted member 11896 (5 Janvier 2007)

Bon,  20 euros, çà va encore mais "quid" du coût de la main d'oeuvre ?
Mais, à tout hasard, il existe dans les magasins qui vendent du matériel électronique, un produit qui appliqué par exemple sur une fiche (en l'occurence ici sur le jack 3,5 mm du casque), favorisent et améliorent le CONTACT et la conduction électrique ... Bon, je sais c'est probablement pas LA solution mais on n'sait jamais ... BONNE ANNEE 2007 !


----------



## jesuscrit (5 Janvier 2007)

TheRV a dit:


> Je suis passé chez BeMac. Apres discussion avec un techniciuen et test de brancher un cable optique, c'est sans appel : les lameles de contact du conecteur (celles qui declanche le mode sortie optique) sont HS. Il faut chager la carte fille sur laquelle se situe les connecteurs (environ 20 euro, sans la main d'oeuvre).
> 
> J'ai essayé de démonter moi meme, mais il semblerait qu'il faille sortir la CM et je n'ai pas trop envier de TOUT sortir vu le nombre impressionnant de choses la dedant. Rien à voir avec la palourde que j'avais deja difficilement opérée il y a qq années. Mes yeux ont du mal



moi pour 20 euros + main d'oeuvre je fonce si ils me le réparent

mais autre problème : qui dit que le problème va pas se répéter à chaque fois qu'on branchera un casque ?
à moins que le problème ne soit que sur la carte d'origine mac ...

tu n'aurai pas demander au technicien par hasard ?


----------



## TheRV (5 Janvier 2007)

j'ai parl&#233; au technicien de l'apple center

c'est 15-20euro pour la carte SANS la main d'oeuvre. J'ai ouvert mon powerbook et j'ai pass&#233; 3h sans reussir &#224; sortir cette fichue carte elle semble coinc&#233;e (je ne voulais pas sortir la carte mere car je n'ai pas de pate thermique)

avant d'acheter la nouvelle carte je voudrais simplement sortir cette carte fille, d&#233;souder le composant et en acheter un neuf voir debloquer les pates

le probleme c'est que j'ai besoin de mon mac alors je ne peux pas l'ouvrir pendant 5j


----------



## jesuscrit (13 Janvier 2007)

tiens nous au courant !


----------



## Xian (24 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai le problème inverse du vôtre : J'utilise régulièrement un cable optique (ça s'appelle parfois "Toslink"), fabriqué notament par Hama. Mon cable de 3 mètres avec le petit adaptateur pour la prise mini-jack m'a couté une petite vingtaine d'euros. Il y en a maintenant sur l'apple store : celui-ci ou celui là.

Je m'en sers surtout pour regarder des films sur le powerbook (G4, 17", 1.67) et utiliser l'ampli home cinema, avec le son 5.1.

Vous avez constaté que la petite lumière rouge s'allume lorsque le mac pense qu'il y a un cable optique inséré dans la prise. Moi, mon blème, c'est maintenant, après 10 à 15 minutes, la petite lumièire s'éteint et le son se coupe. Le mac ne pense plus que c'est une sortie numérique mais une sortie ligne ordinaire, analogique. Si je mets un cable analogique à la place, ça marche, mais alors, plus de son dolby. 

J'ai d'abord pensé que c'était le petit adaptateur qui était abîmé, mais y'a des moments où ça marche quelques minutes et des moments où ça ne va pas du tout. Comme je suis toujours sous garantie, je vais aller dans mon SAV et demander une petite réparation...

Si j'ai des infos intéressantes, je vous tiens au courant.


----------



## TheRV (9 Février 2007)

Ben alors pour moi le probl&#232;me est r&#232;gl&#233; : la carte m&#232;re du powerbook a grill&#233;. Plus de 1000 euros de r&#233;parations (1007&#8364; ttc). A ce prix autant acheter une nouvelle machine

Me voici maintenant sur MacBook Pro du refurb &#224; 1200euros, et j'ai pu recup la RAM du PowerBook elle fonctionne dans le MacBook Pro.

Bref, cela ne vous aidera pas, d&#233;sol&#233; 
Mais pour les possesseurs de PowerBook HD, pas les mod&#232;les pr&#233;c&#233;dents robustes, faites &#233;tendre la garantie!

Sinon c'est une superbe machine, je regrette deja son &#233;cran de meilleur definition que le MacBook Pro et moi &#233;cras&#233;, moi en 16/9e, sa dimension plus petites (le macbook pro est plus long pour la mmee resolution ene largeur), son superdrive DL et son port firewire 800 + os9


----------



## Johnny Halliday (21 Mai 2007)

bonjour à tous...

Pareil... plus de son...

Le truc etrange en plus c'est que dans Preferences puis audio il y a marqué "aucune sortie audio trouvée" pareil pour les entrees...

Je ne comprends pas... d'ou ca vient????


----------



## bloody macker (31 Mai 2007)

Bonjour a tous

C'est super pas drôle mais je crois que j'ai aussi le problème avec mon I mac que je récupère du Sav depuis peu.
J'ai lu tous les postes j'ai tout essayé. ( J'y crois presque a chaque redémarage parce que le HP émettent le son du démarage ) mais rien. Ou plutot si toujours cette lumière rouge qui m'inquiete qui me nargue tel l'oeil d'HAL 9000 dans 2001. 
Dans pref sys - son - onglet sortie : "Le volume de sortie n'est pas réglable sur le peripherique sélectionné".

Moi mon casque marche, Hp externe aussi ( chaine hifi de mon salon ), mais pas d'hp interne.

Info système :

 Appareils disponibles :
  Casque :
  Connexion :	Combo
  Microphone :
  Connexion :	Interne
  Haut-parleur :
  Connexion :	Interne
  Entrée ligne :
  Connexion :	Combo
  Sortie S/P-DIF :
  Connexion :	Combo
  Entrée S/P-DIF :
  Connexion :	Combo

Si qqun voit une solution... Ptet qu'il y a une manip spécifique au Imac ( OSX 10,4,9) ... En tout cas je continue a chercher... J'y crois encore... Pas la SAV au secours...


----------



## bloody macker (2 Juin 2007)

Je viens d'avoir le SAV de Apple. Il s'avère que c'est un prob de jack, qui semble récurent d'après ce que la personne du SAV ne m'a pas dit mais m'a laissé comprendre. Problème qui d'après les posts a l'air de concerner toute la gamme mac. Même si il semble que pour les mac 17 c'est moins récurent que sur les Imac 24 pouces ( d'après mon interlocuteur d'Apple ). Il semble qu'il y est aussi des petits defaut chez apple... Apparemment c'est un défaut qu'apple a pris en compte et les nouvelles series ne serait plus concerné... Une information à mettre au conditionnel, comme dirait l'autre, mais on peut esperer que les professionnels d'Apple soucieux de conservé leur image d'une marque de qualité auront résolu ce détail.


----------



## jean-mamelle (9 Octobre 2007)

Et un de plus avec le mêm probleme! MOI Je suis ZAZOU


----------



## Joeloup (10 Octobre 2007)

J'ai le meme probleme sur mon MBP 15' acheté en juillet.... Retour SAV demain, après 1 heure passée au téléphone avec une gentille dame de l'est, vu son accent, qui m'a fait faire 3 ou 4 manipulations, qui n'ont rien donné !
A suivre....


----------



## Genghis (11 Janvier 2008)

J'ai un Imac intel qui a le même problème, les hauts parleurs internes ne sont plus disponible dans le panneau sortie son des préférences systèmes, mais en branchant un casque le son fonctionne.
La sortie optique est activée dans le jack à l'arrière de la machine, impossible de la désactiver, le pire c'est que le son fonctionne au démarrage !

La seule solution c'est d'envoyer sa machine en SAV ? Franchement si c'est le cas autant que j'aille m'acheter des hauts parleurs externes !


----------



## ludhol (13 Mars 2008)

Bon, ben je ne fais encore que m'ajouter à la liste.
J'ai un powerbook G4 depuis maintenant bientôt 2 ou 3 ans. Jamais de problème, ça m'avait vraiment convaincu pour Apple, mais là je reste sur le c*l.

hier soir, ça marchait super bien et ce matin j'ai rangé l'ordi dans mon sac et arrivé à l'école plus rien.

j'ai la sortie optique qui est allumé en permance et le son marche uniquement avec des HP externes.

Bref après tout ce que je viens de lire, je ne sais pas vraiment ce que je peux préciser par rapport à mon problème.

résultat, vite voir si l'apple care marche encore...


----------



## Genghis (13 Mars 2008)

J'espère pour toi que l'Applecare fonctionne encore parce que pour moi, le SAV a changé la carte mère (tout ça pour ça), encore heureux que la garantie était encore bonne... :rateau:

Tiens d'ailleurs je fais un lien avec un autre topic sur les garanties, à mon avis ce problème de sortie son pourrait relever du "vice-caché", et donc pourrait donner lieu à deux ans de garanties européenne, même pour ceux qui n'ont pas pris d'Applecare


----------



## ludhol (13 Mars 2008)

j'ai appelé chez Bemac et ils m'ont dit de faire une manip, mais ça n'a rien changé.
(redémarrer en appuyant sur pomme + alt + P + R et laisser appuyer pendant 3 redémarrages)

Je ne sais pas ce que ça fait à la machine, enfin rien du moins à la mienne puisque c'est toujours pareil.
J'en ai profité pour lui demander si c'était couvert par l'apple care et il a vérifié si c'était encore valable. Confirmation jusqu'au 28/11/08.

Donc si ça ne revient pas miraculeusement sans rien faire, va falloir que je l'emmène.


----------



## demisandtre (15 Mars 2008)

bonjour
je viens de passer une heure à vous lire, en espérant solution à ce pb que je subis aussi ...
puis en désespoir de cause, après avoir tenté la plupart des manips, cure dent compris ..., je me résignais à titiller la prise, puis tout en joua,nt des touches f4 et f5, par plus ou moins inadvertance... vla ti pas que le son est revenu !!!
ouawouh ... bienvenu ds un monde de technologie et de compétences aigues ! vive l'appeul worldeuh !
bonne bourre à vous coemmerdés ! titillons, titillons !


----------



## demisandtre (15 Mars 2008)

avec la prise jack du casque ... le titillage !

titillons ! titillons!


----------



## demisandtre (15 Mars 2008)

ça m'a qd même couté un cure dent, avant ...


----------



## la_miss_caro (18 Mars 2008)

Merci pour la technique du "on appuie sur toutes les touches qui gèrent le son au pif", c'est revenu tout seul!


----------



## Red2 (18 Mars 2008)

Hello !

J'ai eu le même problème aujourd'hui.

- PowerBook g4 15'' 1.67ghz
- l'icône de volume barrée quand j'essaye de modifier le volume
- PAS de lumière rouge de sortie optique
- dans le tdb son, le message "Le volume de sortie n'est pas réglable sur le périphérique sélectionné", le périphérique étant "haut parleur interne" quand rien n'est branché, et "audio intégré (ipsk)" quand je branche un jack (notez que le problème est le même que qqc soit branché ou pas).

Pris de panique par vos posts, j'ai essayé toutes vos bidouilles à la fois (triturage au cure-dent, zappage de la pram, effaçage des préférences, manip avec vlc, reboot multiple, reboot lourd (quand on laisse appuyé la touche d'allumage très longtemps jusqu'à l'open-firmware), invocation céleste)..... et ça remarche !

Aucune idée du coup quelle manip à aidé, mais ça n'a remarché qu'après le reboot via open-firmware et l'invocation (invoquez Thor, pas n'importe qui)...

Donc il y a peut-être encore un peu d'espoir ! Merci en tout cas d'avoir partagé vos idées


----------



## meskh (9 Juin 2008)

merci pour ces astuces

confronté à ce problème, le bidouillage de la prise casque avec le jack du casque m'a permis en appuyant sur F4 F5 de résoudre le probleme


----------

